# I think made a big mistake.



## krasi_d (Dec 14, 2010)

I updated from sysinstall my kernel and now I can't load a kernel.


```
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
Unable to load a kernel!
```
 
When I saw the message then decided to start with command: `boot GENERIC` when I get ready GENERIC my next think is to move kernel.old to kernel.good. But I realy don't know what to do.

My wish is to fix the kernel, I mean to boot normal without message.

There is some chance to fix this or not?

P.S. Next time I'm gonna use freebsd-update.

Thanks to everybody.


----------



## gordon@ (Dec 15, 2010)

From the loader, what is the output of `% ls /boot`


----------



## krasi_d (Dec 15, 2010)

gordon@ said:
			
		

> From the loader, what is the output of `% ls /boot`




```
/boot
d defaults
d firmware
d kernel
d modules
d zfs
 mbr
 pmbr
 boot0
 boot0sio
 boot
 boot1
 boot2
 cdboot
 gptboot
 loader.help
 loader.4th
 support.4th
 screen.4th
 frames.4th
 beastie.4th
 loader
 loader.rc
 pxeboot
 zfsboot
 gptzfsboot
 zfsloader
 device.hints
d GENERIC
 loader.conf
d kernel.prev
 Mycore
d kernel.good
```


----------



## gordon@ (Dec 15, 2010)

See if this works for you:
`% load /boot/kernel.good/kernel`
or
`% load /boot/kernel.prev/kernel`
then
`% boot`


----------



## krasi_d (Dec 15, 2010)

gordon@ said:
			
		

> See if this works for you:
> `% load /boot/kernel.good/kernel`
> or
> `% load /boot/kernel.prev/kernel`
> ...



Ok I can try but later. I'll post what is the result.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2010)

Please don't use sysinstall. Use it for the initial installation and forget it ever existed after that.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 15, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Please don't use sysinstall. Use it for the initial installation and forget it ever existed after that.



I can vouch for the relevance of that to this thread. I recently used sysinstall in a similar way to the OP and also ended up without a kernel. The up side is that I learnt quite a lot from it. :e


----------



## krasi_d (Dec 15, 2010)

gordon@ said:
			
		

> See if this works for you:
> `% load /boot/kernel.good/kernel`
> or
> `% load /boot/kernel.prev/kernel`
> ...



Yes, it's working gordon. But every time when I reboot the message appear again:

```
Unable to load a kernel!
 can't load kernel
```


----------



## gordon@ (Dec 15, 2010)

You'll need to install a kernel. I would recommend either copying/moving /boot/kernel.prev to /boot/kernel. You need to move the old one out of the way. I don't know what state your system is in, but I would recommend figuring out a way to restore it to a known good state. freebsd-update() might be able to help with that (check the IDS option).


----------



## krasi_d (Dec 15, 2010)

gordon@ said:
			
		

> You'll need to install a kernel. I would recommend either copying/moving /boot/kernel.prev to /boot/kernel. You need to move the old one out of the way. I don't know what state your system is in, but I would recommend figuring out a way to restore it to a known good state. freebsd-update() might be able to help with that (check the IDS option).



 [Solved] Thanks a lot gordon@. My mistakes give me experience.


----------

